# atreure -atraure



## Ciarle

Una bobina crea un camp magnètic (a través de la corrent) que atrau l’armadura, i serà aquest moviment que farà que els contactes es moguin. 
 
*és atreu o atrau?* 
 
 
 
per cert, a on està el fòrum anglès-català??


----------



## Lurrezko

El verb treure o traure, tots dos són correctes, és curiós: els radicals àtons s'escriuen sempre amb *a* (traiem, trauria). En aquest cas, com que és tònic, pots triar: *atrau* o *atreu*.

PD: No hi ha Fòrum Català-Anglès (de moment)


----------



## lala9

Bones!

Segur que no hi ha una manera que s'utilitzi més que l'altre?

Per exemple, tinc aquest títol en anglès:
Municipal interest in attracting, developing and holding local business and industry.

Ho he traduït així:
Interès municipal en atraure, desenvolupar i mantenir empreses i indústries locals

És totalment indiferent utilitzar atraure que atreure? per què per mi, treure sona més bé que traure (dialecte estàndard "ca macu" de barcelona...).


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Según he oído, atraure se usa más en catalán occidental (Valencia) que en catalán oriental (Barcelona y Baleares)


----------



## Favara

Curiós, sempre ho he dit amb E (oberta) i sóc del sud del PV. Ho he sentit a dir de les dues formes, tot i que diria que més al nord (valencià central) es sent més amb A.
Potser siga un d'eixos casos on no es pot dir "a aquest dialecte es diu tal", i siga una qüestió de tendències.


----------



## Namarne

Hola, 


lala9 said:


> ...per mi, treure sona més bé que traure (dialecte estàndard "ca macu" de barcelona...).


En aquest cas a mi no em sona ben bé a això, Lala, perquè _traure_ (i _atraure_) és com es diu a la zona de la meva família paterna (la Llitera, Franja de Ponent). Em fa l'efecte que per on jo visc ara (Barcelona, Baix Llobregat) sento més aviat _treure _i _atreure_.
Però, com diu el company de València, jo no sé dir si és cosa dialectal o no.


----------



## betulina

Hola,

Per curiositat he mirat al GDLC i m'ha fet gràcia el que hi diu. A _atraure_ et remet a _atreure_, que dóna la definició (això sol voler dir que consideren _atreure_ el sinònim principal), però no dóna indicació de dialectalisme, sinó que a _atreure_ diu que és la "variant més moderna d'_atraure_".  Entre _jeure_ i _jaure_ fa la mateixa diferència. Entre _treure_ i _traure_ no ben bé: marca _traure_ com a antic i dialectal.


----------



## lala9

És interessant el debat atraure/atreure... En el meu cas, em quedaré amb "atreure", vist que normalment dic "treure".

Merci!


----------



## freeride.rafa

Diria que per terres gironines diem més treure que no pas traure.


----------

